# New to Edge



## Janice Langbehn (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi folks, after having Roamio's for years. I was without TV for 4 years while in law school. So I just bought the new Edge... the 4 K is awesome. But a few things have changed. I used to have a roamio on two different TVs in my house without and issue.

So now I have the new Edge on my living room tv ethernet connected. I want record my programs, watch them in bedroom. So there is this mini lux (I have never used a mini). But it appears the only way to do these mini's is moca which my apartment complex Xfinity may not support - I don't know.

So can I just buy a second Edge, connect it wireless (the cost and monthly fee is of no concern). I just want the best quality pic and no slowing between my two tivos.

Tell me the best way to do this. I do not have anyway to run the second tivo with an ethernet. My apartment does not have ethernet connection in each room.

Am I forgetting anything?

Thx


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

I’m pretty sure MoCa or Ethernet is your only option to stream. Wireless doesn’t have the bandwidth.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Janice Langbehn said:


> Hi folks, after having Roamio's for years. I was without TV for 4 years while in law school. So I just bought the new Edge... the 4 K is awesome. But a few things have changed. I used to have a roamio on two different TVs in my house without and issue.
> 
> So now I have the new Edge on my living room tv ethernet connected. I want record my programs, watch them in bedroom. So there is this mini lux (I have never used a mini). But it appears the only way to do these mini's is moca which my apartment complex Xfinity may not support - I don't know.
> 
> ...


Wireless is doable to connect a Mini Lux to your Edge. You can use the officially supported WiFi adapter from TiVo:

TiVo WiFi 5 USB Adapter

or try another WiFi bridge, which won't be officially supported, but may work as some here have posted having success.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When using a wireless adapter with a Mini, it connects to your router. A 10 year old router could be an issue. But given a TiVo wifi 5 and reasonable environment there should be no problems.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Price is no object? Get another Edge and live like a king!


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

No need for moca, if you can get ethernet to where the mini is.


----------

